

Ask HN: My app images are displayed for another app review. - janj

In less than two weeks I'm going on a cruise on Royal Caribbean's Oasis of the Seas. I thought it'd be fun to make a companion app for the iPhone so that's what I did. Yesterday I found a review of Royal Caribbean's iPhone app but it is showing screen shots from my app in the review. You can find it here:
http://bit.ly/5h9nfZ
I sent an email and posted a comment explaining the mix-up and asking for a correction post but haven't had a response and the comment is still pending review.
I'm not too concerned about it, just want to set it straight. Any suggestions?
======
jaddison
Clickable link: <http://bit.ly/5h9nfZ>

